# Get a-life



## DEUSX (Oct 30, 2006)

You can write it as either get a life or live. Hence the subject topic name.

Not living your life on impulses but living it on a pure functional base will make you DP and/or DR.

The analytical mind (or the scared child, the blocker) will do three things:
a) create an image of your goals;
b) create an image of where you are;
c) and will search for any causally plausable solutions to end the frustration between a) and b) (all the time, tiring, as the child is powerful in telling you what it wants and what it does not want, but as a lazy, scared part of you is holding you back in engaging in action)

Searching for clues is a rational avoidance trap. Only by means of action you can break the inner 'brake'.

Smoking pot, using alcohol, going to shrinks or whatever mechanism you think have caused this...or will cure this...it is just an illusion...Pot/alcoholol or stimuli wil engross the pain between 'where I want to be' and 'where I am'. It can be a trigger sometimes, but in the end we use the old survival mechanism for no-reasons. We are fleeing from ourselves (the part called the scared child, how irrational it might sound).

You want a certain life, you have certain goals, try to reach them and live them. You will probably never reach them, but by trying to...you are actually living.

DP is a symptom. Another mindf*ck from the scared child to hold you back and down. A symptom who tells you that YOU are on the wrong track.

You can go to shrinks, eat pounds of Omega, relax (I do not agree on this one, as action is the cure), meditate...etc. etc. fact is that you will have to face yourself and your needs and act upon them. DP will vanish. And you will feel more complete as a person. Repersonalized so to say.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

How......

I cant even feel what my needs are as im so numb, nothing feels right!


----------



## xxxphillixxx (Jun 24, 2008)

yeah its hard, i agree with robsys numbness. the best thing i think is to start out small, get out there, even if you dont want to.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

I definately agree about getting out there, i havet mastered it on my own yet.

Thing is when i go out, it feels like im ignoring something big. Like im ignoring myself, not being true to myself, and before i start to go out and live my fake im so happy life again....i need to find out what that truth is, but its SO GOD DAMN HARD!!!! eeeeesh


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

Excellent post DEUSX,

It is hard ,but start small.Do things that you can acheive to begin with and then gradually you will feel strong enough to tackle the big stuff.Its about getting your trust in yourself back and having the confidence in your ability to fuction in the world and relate to it in healthy ways.

Spirit.


----------

